# Now able to do prime now in vegas. A few questions.



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey,
Starting next week, were allowed to do logistics and prime now routes in vegas. I was just wondering if they both count towards your 40 hours a week or if it's still just logistics. I'm assuming they do, but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got the same meet me on Dallas I'm sure we don't know yet


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

All blocks count against your weekly 40 hour cap including time spent on instant offers.

If you are doing restaurants make sure you stop by the Prime Now warehouse for your area and pick up some insulated bags otherwise you may get customer complaints that can lead to deactivation for not having the proper insulated bags for restaurant deliveries. Also, try to get a pizza bag from the warehouse. These are hard to get from the warehouse (they are always out) so be prepared to spend $20+ to buy your own. You will get a few pizza orders and I've found that some restaurants will refuse to give you the food if you show up without an insulated bag.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, I already have bags from UberEATS but I won't be doing instant offers if at all possible. Gonna try to stick to logistics and primenow

Thanks for the info, btw.


----------

